# Boeing Tweaks AH-6 for Export



## forcerecon85 (8 Oct 2008)

http://www.defensenews.com/story.php?i=3761476&c=AME&s=AIR
My civy mind is just curious if this would be a future option for convoy/chinook escort if our dreams of AH-1's are destroyed?

Boeing Tweaks AH-6 for Export
By GAYLE S. PUTRICH 
Published: 7 Oct 18:08 EDT (22:08 GMT)  PRINT  |    EMAIL
OMAHA, Neb. - Boeing is poised to accept international orders for its AH-6 light attack and reconnaissance helicopter, the company announced Oct. 7.

Several international customers have long expressed interest in the versatile single-engine helo, execs said.

"Boeing has been approached by several potential customers seeking light attack and reconnaissance capabilities in a flexible rotorcraft platform," said Dave Palm, director of Boeing Rotorcraft's business development operations. "We believe this system is a perfect fit for those customers seeking long endurance, proven performance and 2,000-pound payload within an affordable helicopter."

Sharing a common airframe with the mission-enhanced AH-6 currently flown by U.S. Special Operations Command, the international version will also feature an electro-optical/infrared forward-facing sight system and weapons mounts for Hellfires, M260 rocket pods and guns already qualified on the airframe. It will also feature additional digital gauges, a multi-function display, crash-worthy armored seats, bubble doors to allow for night vision goggle use and room for two passengers.

Boeing plans to produce the helicopters at its Mesa, Arizona facility.

The Chicago-based aerospace giant is the primary provider of special operations rotorcraft to the United States, building the MH-47G Chinook, CV-22 Osprey tilt-rotor, and the unmanned A160 Hummingbird.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Oct 2008)

> My civy mind is just curious if this would be a future option for convoy/chinook escort if our dreams of AH-1's are destroyed?


I had not realized the AH1 was even being seriously considered....


----------



## forcerecon85 (8 Oct 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I had not realized the AH1 was even being seriously considered....


I don't think their being seriously being considered but from other posts here some think its a role to be filled for protecting our future Chinooks. That's why I added the dreaming part


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2009)

adam561 said:
			
		

> what a bout a new buld OV-10D?



CHECK YOUR SPELLING


----------

